# Lyft Express Drive Rental



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

This was my first week doing the Lyft Express Drive program! I got to 97 rides and kept acceptance rate above 90%. Everything showed ok up until this morning! Now when I look at the history from last week, it shows I had 0 rides which is not true! Very worried they are going to charge me for the rental even though I met all the requirements for it to be free! Anyone have info or experience with this!


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

It is a new week, the week starts at 5 am monday morning. So it is reset for this week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thought this was news of yet another robbery by an app. Based car service.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

the rebel said:


> It is a new week, the week starts at 5 am monday morning. So it is reset for this week.


I get that but this is the summary for last week so why is it showing 0, for this week it also shows 0 but for last week that is incorrect


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I get that but this is the summary for last week so why is it showing 0, for this week it also shows 0 but for last week that is incorrect


-10 stars for Lyft


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> This was my first week doing the Lyft Express Drive program! I got to 97 rides and kept acceptance rate above 90%. Everything showed ok up until this morning! Now when I look at the history from last week, it shows I had 0 rides which is not true! Very worried they are going to charge me for the rental even though I met all the requirements for it to be free! Anyone have info or experience with this!


What ended up happening?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Shelovespets said:


> What ended up happening?


Well when I got my statement showing the pay for the week everything was correct! They still haven't responded as to why it shows up the way it did but I'm fine since they paid me correctly and the rental was free minus the tax and the small amount of miles


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Well when I got my statement showing the pay for the week everything was correct! They still haven't responded as to why it shows up the way it did but I'm fine since they paid me correctly and the rental was free minus the tax and the small amount of miles


So you're doing GM not Hertz?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Yes the GM program


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Probably just a delay in processing for the stats-tracker. Best not to look until you get your Weekly Summary, you might just cause yourself an unwarranted headache. Some drivers did experience a glitch in the pay system this week with their rentals, waiting to hear from them as to whether Lyft paid correctly or not. If they didn't get paid correctly, would also like to hear how long it takes to get fixed.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

How many hours would you say you drove?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Probably just a delay in processing for the stats-tracker. Best not to look until you get your Weekly Summary, you might just cause yourself an unwarranted headache. Some drivers did experience a glitch in the pay system this week with their rentals, waiting to hear from them as to whether Lyft paid correctly or not. If they didn't get paid correctly, would also like to hear how long it takes to get fixed.


Yes next week I will wait for my weekly summary before worrying! Oh wow didn't know some had a glitch hopefully it will get corrected quickly


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Shelovespets said:


> How many hours would you say you drove?


40 hours 25 minutes according to my summary


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> 40 hours 25 minutes according to my summary


What's the per mile/per minute rate in your town. I'm considering trying it out. Thx


----------



## LastInks (Nov 2, 2016)

So its worth it to Drive the rental full time? I'm thinking bout getting into Lyft and drive there rental car until I can buy my own. Full time in Denver.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Sharkb8 said:


> What's the per mile/per minute rate in your town. I'm considering trying it out. Thx


In Boston Lyft pays $1.22 per mile and $0.18 per minute


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

LastInks said:


> So its worth it to Drive the rental full time? I'm thinking bout getting into Lyft and drive there rental car until I can buy my own. Full time in Denver.


In Boston definitely worth it if you can put in the 40 hours not sure about Denver


----------



## Bos912 (Oct 30, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> In Boston Lyft pays $1.22 per mile and $0.18 per minute


You can only drive 3 weeks in one month and a week back into service right, where in Boston you go for service?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Bos912 said:


> You can only drive 3 weeks in one month and a week back into service right, where in Boston you go for service?


you have to renew the rental every 28 days! Im not aware of being without a car for a week! After the first 28 days you can renew through the app! After that My understanding was at the renewal time every 28 days you swap it for another car!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

You rent the car for 4 weeks, renew online for another 4 weeks, then you have to schedule a swap to bring that car back for inspection and maintenance. you should be able to swap that day and not be without a car for a week.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> You rent the car for 4 weeks, renew online for another 4 weeks, then you have to schedule a swap to bring that car back for inspection and maintenance. you should be able to swap that day and not be without a car for a week.


That was my understanding thanks for confirming it!


----------



## MetroplexC70 (Nov 9, 2017)

Is this thread dead ?


----------



## bigboston (Oct 29, 2017)

ive been doing express drive in boston for 2+ months (on my third)

you renew via the app every week. on the 28th day you have to bring the car in for a monthly check (pepboys in everett is one of the three lyft express drive locations)

when you bring it in if they arent busy they just basically do a walk around of the car, take the mileage and if you want to keep the car they do a resign (they just give you new paperwork and you sign) hen you renew the car via the app every week again until 28 days hits again,

be careful if you want to swap. because of car availability you most likely WILL NOT get a car same day. most of the time you will have to give them the car and go thru the whole set up an appointment process and wait a few weeks to get another car on lyfts website (after returning your car).

they never know when they will get more cars or not between available, cars coming back from maintenance and people returning cars.
they tell you if you want to swap make an reservation for a new car first before you return yours. idk how you do that when lyfts website only lets you rent one at a time.

break changes, oil changes, rotations, wipes, filters, fluids are all included in maintenance. you have to make an appintment with peboys service center and just bring it in for the work like a normal car. be careful what you bring in for an ask before yo do.

nails in tires/flats they will ake the car back from you and youll be out of work. repair tires yourslf somewhere cheap (tires are your responsibility for the most part anyways)


----------

